# Fluval 405 not enough for a 90 Gallon?



## airedale (May 7, 2007)

In another thread, I am being told a 405 is not enough filtration for a 90 gallon tank. At the LFS, they told me it would be enough... yeah...

So, I am coming to you to see what you have to say. I want to say right away that I do not want to do anything with an HOB filter. I like how close my stand is to the wall, and how much more quite a canister filter is.

Is the 405 enough, and if not, what are some of my options? I am heading into week 2 of my cycle of the tank.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

While the manufacturer states it is for use up to a 100g tank, the pump only pushed 225gph (that measurement is done without media so it will be less with the media). That gives you less than 2.5 times tank turn over per hour. Now this wiould be ok, if you plan on a very light stocking list.

Ideally you would like to get over 5x turnover per hour for average stocking.

I have 2 Rena Filstar XP3 (700gph combined - I figure I have about 600 actual gph turn over)canisters on my 95g mbuna tank but it is a bit over stocked to help with the aggression.

My 125g all male peacock/hap tank has less fish than the 95 and I use a single XP4 (450gph)

I have been very happy with my XPs. All of my tanks use them (various sizes of course) and I love how easy they are to deal with maintenance wise and they are virtually silent.


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

Alot of it depends on your stocking...how stocked/over stocked do you plan on going?

I understand what you mean about how much quiter the canisters are vs HOB. My plan is to run something around a Fluval 405 or Marineland C-360 on my 46gal tank.

My current setup is 125gal with two C-360 and two Emp 400. I think this is bit more than I need but I do not think I would run less than two C-360 in this setup.


----------



## airedale (May 7, 2007)

I am not completly sure on how stocked I am going to go with this tank. Right now I am going to start off pretty slowly and only have around 10 2" fish in there and add on slowly from there. I know they will grow, so I am not exactly sure how stocked I am going to get.

I guess a better question is, how will I know if my filtration isn't enough?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

You will get amonia spikes and fish will start having problems breathing if the waste produced gets to be more than the filter can turn over in time.


----------



## airedale (May 7, 2007)

OK, so I guess watching, waiting and then reacting is what I need to consider at this point.

Now I am wishing I considered the FX5...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep, a single FX5 would have been perfect for that tank. I have an FX5 and an Eheim 2028 in my 125. I'm considering getting a second FX5 if I can find a cheap used one. If not, I might convert the whole thing to a sump setup eventually.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Arghhh..double post.


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Whilst an FX5 would without doubt be sufficient for your tank its often a better plan to have 2 smaller filters, better overall water movement in the tank ie less deadspots, more filter capacity, safer when cleaning filter media ( only clean one at a time ) and continued filtration if one filter fails. The downsides are increased equipment in/under the tank and increased power usage. How about 2 405's ?


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Another thing to consider is general water movement and not only filtration. A few powerheads to help circulate stagnant water to the filter intake can go a long way in keeping your tank cleaner. On my 40 breeder, I have a magnum 350, Penguin 200, and Eheim 1250 in the sump. All of the flow is at the top of the tank and I still think the tank would benefit from some more flow near the bottom. The filter can only process the water that flows to it. I think the 405 will be on the low end for a 90.

FB


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

10x turnover is essential.

2 AC110s on a 65g gives me 14.7x turnover


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I was one of those saying the 405 wouldn't be enough. I have one on my 60 gallon. I like it a lot, but wouldn't consider the filter large enough for a larger tank than mine. (I did recently add a powerhead to help with water movement.) I'd previously had a Marineland C-360 on the tank, which I think had higher GPH, and which I liked quite a lot, until I had the defective leaking problem on two in a row and had to give it up . . .


----------



## airedale (May 7, 2007)

I added two powerheads on last night.

1 Maxi-Jet 1200, with sponge filter
1 Koralia 2

I have one on each end. It definitely has increased the amount of water movement in the tank.

How do you guys usually judge if the water movement is too much?


----------

